# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Δυνατότητα για WiMax;

## mar29491

Έχω ένα σπίτι στην μέσα Μάνη, όπου δεν υπάρχει κάλυψη 3G ούτε ADSL. Έως τώρα καλύπτομαι με δορυφορικό tooway, αλλά ο όγκος των 4-6 gb μηνιαίως είναι ελάχιστο έστω και για τις βασικές ιντερνετικές ανάγκες.
Υπαρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία στα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ που θα μπορούσα να ενοχλήσω για πιθανότητα επέκτασης του WIMAX;
Eννοείται ότι στον τοπικό ΟΤΕ η ανταπόκριση στην λέξη WiMax ήταν "Είσαι και φαίνεσαι".
Ευχαριστώ για κάθε πληροφορία.

----------


## kostas_thess

> Έχω ένα σπίτι στην μέσα Μάνη, όπου δεν υπάρχει κάλυψη 3G ούτε ADSL. Έως τώρα καλύπτομαι με δορυφορικό tooway, αλλά ο όγκος των 4-6 gb μηνιαίως είναι ελάχιστο έστω και για τις βασικές ιντερνετικές ανάγκες.
> Υπαρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία στα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ που θα μπορούσα να ενοχλήσω για πιθανότητα επέκτασης του WIMAX;
> Eννοείται ότι στον τοπικό ΟΤΕ η ανταπόκριση στην λέξη WiMax ήταν "Είσαι και φαίνεσαι".
> Ευχαριστώ για κάθε πληροφορία.


Καλημέρα . Δεν νομίζω να παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ εκει που είσαι wimax . Αλλά κανε μια ερώτηση στο 13818 για να είσαι σίγουρος .

----------

